# windows 7 freezing like crazy



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello I'm having trouble getting my comouter to stop freezing up. While doing one task for a long period of time. The software will freeze up to the put of not responding and windows 7 task bar and software icons become unclickable..... but I can still move the mouse but no luck opening anything I'm forced to reboot. Its been happening ever since I built the pc. I tried updating the for the amd 8core 8150 cpu setting everything to defaults. Then setting my ram to stock speed in bios. I've also set the fans to mwx out at 44c and the case fans where set to a high profile. Also did a disk check and defragmenter with a lomg memory test. Stress tested cpu under stock click everything passed with flying colors. Yet I'm still freezing up like crazy. The cpu doesn't even get hot I even tried unplugging my hd audio being I'm running video and audio from my evga 560 graphics card. Yet I'm still freezing I've given up hope. I'm trying a single pass wiping all th data fom hdd. Still waiting. It'll probably still freeze on me. I really need advice because I've tried everything I know. Please help


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Test the hard drive with _Seagate SeaTools for DOS_ which can test any brand of hard drive. The download is an ISO CD-image file. Download it by clicking "Downloads" on this page: SeaTools | Seagate

To create the CD you'll need _IMGBurn_ from here: Download ImgBurn 2.5.7.0 - FileHippo.com

You can use any PC or laptop to install _IMGBurn_ on to create the CD with, it doesn't have to be the PC whose drive you want to test. When you've made the CD, boot your faulty PC from it & _SeaTools for DOS_ will open.

Select the hard drive you want to test and run the long or extended test on it.
It will tell you if the drive is showing signs of imminent failure, in which case you'll need to replace it with a new one.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

pip22 said:


> Test the hard drive with _Seagate SeaTools for DOS_ which can test any brand of hard drive. The download is an ISO CD-image file. Download it by clicking "Downloads" on this page: SeaTools | Seagate
> 
> To create the CD you'll need _IMGBurn_ from here: Download ImgBurn 2.5.7.0 - FileHippo.com
> 
> ...


I've done all that stuff. I've even upated the bios to the newest there is. Heres what I've done.

1. Updated BIOS.
2. Ran Disk Check during boot up.
3. Ran Memory test.
4. Wiped hard drive with 1 pass.
5. Used smart tools.
6. Tried seagate tools.
7. Unplugged HD audio from motherboard.
8. Used msconfig removed everything I didn't want booting during start.
9. Used PC PIT STOP tools.
10. Used CCleaner.
11. Ran anti-virus scans.
12. Made sure my hardware was all seated and re-seated cards.
13. Checked everything for bent pins.
14. Defrag hdd.
15. Updated windows 7.
16. Wiped hdd and re-installed windows 7 from image.
17. I'm out of ideas.

Edit Note:
I only download software from main source I never use filehippo. If I where to use IMGBURN. I would download it from (the IMGBURN SITE). Spyware could be started from downloading software from sites like that. I'm not trying to create more problems then I already have.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

```
Summary
  Operating System
   MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
  CPU
   AMD Processor
   AMD Processor
   AMD Processor
   AMD Processor
   AMD Processor
   AMD Processor
   AMD Processor
   AMD Processor
  RAM
   8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 (9-11-11-28)
  Motherboard
   ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX (AM3r2) 40 °C
  Graphics
   SANYO LCD ([EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL])
   2048MB GeForce GTX 560 (EVGA) 32 °C
  Hard Drives
   977GB Seagate ST310005 24AS SATA Disk Device (SATA) 32 °C
  Optical Drives
   HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH14NS40 SATA CdRom Device
   ASUS DRW-24B1ST   c SATA CdRom Device
   ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
  Audio
   NVIDIA High Definition Audio
Operating System
 MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
 Installation Date: 29 April 2012, 12:53
 Serial Number: *****-*****-*****-*****-*****
  Windows Security Center
   User Account Control (UAC) Enabled
   Notify level 1 - Rare Notify
   Firewall Disabled
   Antivirus Disabled
  Windows Update
   AutoUpdate Download Automatically and Install at Set Scheduled time
   Schedule Frequency Every day
   Schedule Time 3 am
  Windows Defender
   Windows Defender Disabled
  Environment Variables
   USERPROFILE C:\Users\Wayne
   SystemRoot C:\Windows
    User Variables
     TEMP C:\Users\Wayne\AppData\Local\Temp
     TMP C:\Users\Wayne\AppData\Local\Temp
    Machine Variables
     ComSpec C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
     FP_NO_HOST_CHECK NO
     OS Windows_NT
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common
     C:\Windows\system32
     C:\Windows
     C:\Windows\System32\Wbem
     %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\
     PATHEXT .COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
     PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE AMD64
     TEMP C:\Windows\TEMP
     TMP C:\Windows\TEMP
     USERNAME SYSTEM
     windir C:\Windows
     PSModulePath C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
     NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS 8
     PROCESSOR_LEVEL 21
     PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER AMD64 Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2, AuthenticAMD
     PROCESSOR_REVISION 0102
     windows_tracing_logfile C:\BVTBin\Tests\installpackage\csilogfile.log
     windows_tracing_flags 3
  Power Profile
   Active power scheme Home/Office Desk
   Hibernation Enabled
   Power Shutdown Enabled
   Power Suspend Enabled
   Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power) 20 min
   Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power) Never
   Suspend after: (On AC Power) Never
   Screen saver Disabled
  Uptime
    Current Session
     Current Time 5/19/2012 1:58:50 PM
     Current Uptime 3110 sec (0 d, 00 h, 51 m, 50 s)
     Last Boot Time 5/19/2012 1:07:00 PM
     Last ShutDown Time 5/19/2012 1:06:21 PM
    Uptime Statistics
     First Boot Time 4/29/2012 2:46:34 PM
     First Shutdown Time 4/29/2012 2:49:23 PM
     Total Uptime 58989 sec (0 d, 16 h, 23 m, 09 s)
     Total Downtime 49289 sec (0 d, 13 h, 41 m, 29 s)
     Longest Uptime 20977 sec (0 d, 05 h, 49 m, 37 s)
     Longest Downtime 46836 sec (0 d, 13 h, 00 m, 36 s)
     Total Reboots 18
     System Availability 54.48%
  TimeZone
   TimeZone GMT -6 Hours
   Language English
   Country United States
   Currency $
   Date Format M/d/yyyy
   Time Format h:mm:ss tt
  Scheduler
   5/19/2012 2:48 PM; Adobe Flash Player Updater
  Process List
    advddischlp64.exe
     Process ID 4476
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\SlySoft\AnyDVD\ADvdDiscHlp64.exe
     Memory Usage 7.25 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.53 MB
    anydvdtray.exe
     Process ID 4048
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVDtray.exe
     Memory Usage 45 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 46 MB
    audiodg.exe
     Process ID 7680
    bdagent.exe
     Process ID 3636
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2012\bdagent.exe
     Memory Usage 3.32 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 24 MB
    conhost.exe
     Process ID 4488
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
     Memory Usage 4.04 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 4.04 MB
    conhost.exe
     Process ID 2212
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
     Memory Usage 3.09 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 3.09 MB
    csrss.exe
     Process ID 680
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
     Memory Usage 5.47 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.48 MB
    csrss.exe
     Process ID 776
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 20 MB
    daemonu.exe
     Process ID 5196
     User UpdatusUser
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
     Memory Usage 9.25 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.31 MB
    dwm.exe
     Process ID 3652
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
     Memory Usage 40 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 48 MB
    explorer.exe
     Process ID 3732
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
     Memory Usage 70 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 79 MB
    flashutil32_11_2_202_235_activex.exe
     Process ID 6924
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_235_ActiveX.exe
     Memory Usage 10 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 10 MB
    ielowutil.exe
     Process ID 5184
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IELowutil.exe
     Memory Usage 1.75 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.05 MB
    iexplore.exe
     Process ID 5436
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
     Memory Usage 32 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 35 MB
    iexplore.exe
     Process ID 8268
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
     Memory Usage 99 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 102 MB
    lsass.exe
     Process ID 876
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    lsm.exe
     Process ID 888
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
     Memory Usage 4.77 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 4.77 MB
    mbam.exe
     Process ID 8700
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
     Memory Usage 112 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 182 MB
    mbamgui.exe
     Process ID 3728
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
     Memory Usage 10 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 10 MB
    mbamservice.exe
     Process ID 1972
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
     Memory Usage 53 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 242 MB
    nvscpapisvr.exe
     Process ID 1276
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
     Memory Usage 5.85 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.97 MB
    nvtray.exe
     Process ID 4108
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    nvvsvc.exe
     Process ID 1252
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
     Memory Usage 7.80 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.00 MB
    nvvsvc.exe
     Process ID 1928
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    nvxdsync.exe
     Process ID 1916
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
     Memory Usage 21 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 22 MB
    origin.exe
     Process ID 4024
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Origin.exe
     Memory Usage 98 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 102 MB
    pnkbstra.exe
     Process ID 2496
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
     Memory Usage 5.73 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.78 MB
    pnkbstrb.exe
     Process ID 2556
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrB.exe
     Memory Usage 5.90 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.95 MB
    richvideo.exe
     Process ID 2584
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
     Memory Usage 5.93 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.96 MB
    safeboxservice.exe
     Process ID 2820
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender SafeBox\safeboxservice.exe
     Memory Usage 34 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 34 MB
    searchfilterhost.exe
     Process ID 8488
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.91 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.91 MB
    searchindexer.exe
     Process ID 4176
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
     Memory Usage 22 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 22 MB
    searchprotocolhost.exe
     Process ID 2680
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.06 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.06 MB
    searchprotocolhost.exe
     Process ID 8904
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
     Memory Usage 9.73 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.73 MB
    services.exe
     Process ID 868
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
     Memory Usage 10 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    smss.exe
     Process ID 344
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path \SystemRoot\System32\smss.exe
     Memory Usage 1.34 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 1.37 MB
    speccy64.exe
     Process ID 8468
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files\Speccy\Speccy64.exe
     Memory Usage 27 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 27 MB
    spoolsv.exe
     Process ID 2312
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    steam.exe
     Process ID 4004
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
     Memory Usage 74 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 153 MB
    steamservice.exe
     Process ID 4912
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1560
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 51 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 177 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1776
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 20 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 20 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 5396
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.49 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.98 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2028
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 19 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 19 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2340
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 30 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 52 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3256
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.79 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.80 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 4080
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 21 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 21 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1528
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 303 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 328 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 988
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1332
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 9.68 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.74 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 5092
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 18 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 18 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1492
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 25 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 26 MB
    system
     Process ID 4
    system idle process
     Process ID 0
    taskhost.exe
     Process ID 3564
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
    umvpfsrv.exe
     Process ID 1596
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\UMVPFSrv.exe
     Memory Usage 5.76 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.79 MB
    updatesrv.exe
     Process ID 2624
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2012\updatesrv.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    vcddaemon.exe
     Process ID 3884
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
     Memory Usage 7.91 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.93 MB
    vsserv.exe
     Process ID 140
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2012\vsserv.exe
     Memory Usage 87 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 127 MB
    wifisvc.exe
     Process ID 2664
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
    wininit.exe
     Process ID 756
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
     Memory Usage 4.79 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 4.87 MB
    winlogon.exe
     Process ID 828
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
     Memory Usage 7.75 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.18 MB
    wlanext.exe
     Process ID 2176
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
     Memory Usage 6.36 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.36 MB
    wmiprvse.exe
     Process ID 864
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
     Memory Usage 7.95 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.96 MB
    wmiprvse.exe
     Process ID 6452
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    wmpnetwk.exe
     Process ID 4468
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 29 MB
    wnda3100v2.exe
     Process ID 2492
     User Wayne
     Domain Wayne-PC
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
  Hotfixes
  System Folders
   Path for burning CD C:\Users\Wayne\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn
   Application Data C:\ProgramData
   Public Desktop C:\Users\Public\Desktop
   Documents C:\Users\Public\Documents
   Global Favorites C:\Users\Wayne\Favorites
   Music C:\Users\Public\Music
   Pictures C:\Users\Public\Pictures
   Start Menu Programs C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
   Start Menu C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
   Startup C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
   Templates C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
   Videos C:\Users\Public\Videos
   Cookies C:\Users\Wayne\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
   Desktop C:\Users\Wayne\Desktop
   Physical Desktop C:\Users\Wayne\Desktop
   User Favorites C:\Users\Wayne\Favorites
   Fonts C:\Windows\Fonts
   Internet History C:\Users\Wayne\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
   Temporary Internet Files C:\Users\Wayne\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
   Local Application Data C:\Users\Wayne\AppData\Local
   Windows directory C:\Windows
   Windows/System C:\Windows\system32
   Program Files C:\Program Files
  Device Tree
    ACPI x64-based PC
      Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
       ACPI Power Button
       AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
       AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
       AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
       AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
       AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
       AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
       AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
       AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
       High precision event timer
       Motherboard resources
       System board
       Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
       ACPI Fixed Feature Button
        PCI bus
         AMD IOMMU Device
         ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
         PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
         PCI standard host CPU bridge
         PCI standard host CPU bridge
         PCI standard host CPU bridge
         PCI standard host CPU bridge
         PCI standard host CPU bridge
         PCI standard host CPU bridge
         System board
         Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
          PCI standard host CPU bridge
           Motherboard resources
          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
            NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
             Generic PnP Monitor
            High Definition Audio Controller
             NVIDIA High Definition Audio
             NVIDIA High Definition Audio
             NVIDIA High Definition Audio
             NVIDIA High Definition Audio
          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
           JMicron JMB36X Controller
          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
           JMicron JMB36X Controller
          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
            ASMedia XHCI Controller
              USB Root Hub
                USB Mass Storage Device
                 Seagate GoFlex Desk USB Device
          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
            ASMedia XHCI Controller
             USB Root Hub
          AMD SATA Controller
           ST310005 24AS SATA Disk Device
           ASUS DRW-24B1ST   c SATA CdRom Device
           HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH14NS40 SATA CdRom Device
          Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
           USB Root Hub
          Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
           USB Root Hub
          Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
            USB Root Hub
              USB Composite Device
                USB Input Device
                 HID Keyboard Device
                USB Input Device
                 HID-compliant consumer control device
                 HID-compliant device
                 HID-compliant device
              USB Input Device
               HID-compliant mouse
          Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
           USB Root Hub
          High Definition Audio Controller
           Realtek High Definition Audio
          PCI standard ISA bridge
           Motherboard resources
           Motherboard resources
           Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller
           Programmable interrupt controller
           Direct memory access controller
           System timer
           System CMOS/real time clock
           System speaker
           Motherboard resources
           Numeric data processor
           Motherboard resources
           Communications Port (COM1)
          ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
           VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
          Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
           USB Root Hub
          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
           Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
          Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
           USB Root Hub
          Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
            USB Root Hub
             NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
  Services
   Running Application Experience
   Running Application Information
   Running Background Intelligent Transfer Service
   Running Base Filtering Engine
   Running BitDefender Desktop Update Service
   Running BitDefender Virus Shield
   Running CNG Key Isolation
   Running COM+ Event System
   Running Computer Browser
   Running Cryptographic Services
   Running Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS)
   Running DCOM Server Process Launcher
   Running Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
   Running DHCP Client
   Running Diagnostic Policy Service
   Running Diagnostic Service Host
   Running Distributed Link Tracking Client
   Running DNS Client
   Running Extensible Authentication Protocol
   Running Function Discovery Provider Host
   Running Function Discovery Resource Publication
   Running Group Policy Client
   Running HomeGroup Listener
   Running HomeGroup Provider
   Running Human Interface Device Access
   Running IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
   Running IP Helper
   Running IPsec Policy Agent
   Running MBAMService
   Running Multimedia Class Scheduler
   Running Network Connections
   Running Network List Service
   Running Network Location Awareness
   Running Network Store Interface Service
   Running NVIDIA Display Driver Service
   Running NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
   Running NVIDIA Update Service Daemon
   Running Peer Name Resolution Protocol
   Running Peer Networking Grouping
   Running Peer Networking Identity Manager
   Running Plug and Play
   Running PnkBstrA
   Running PnkBstrB
   Running Power
   Running Print Spooler
   Running Program Compatibility Assistant Service
   Running Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
   Running RPC Endpoint Mapper
   Running SafeBox
   Running Security Accounts Manager
   Running Security Center
   Running Server
   Running Shell Hardware Detection
   Running SSDP Discovery
   Running Steam Client Service
   Running Superfetch
   Running System Event Notification Service
   Running Task Scheduler
   Running TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
   Running Themes
   Running UMVPFSrv
   Running UPnP Device Host
   Running User Profile Service
   Running Windows Audio
   Running Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
   Running Windows Backup
   Running Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
   Running Windows Event Log
   Running Windows Firewall
   Running Windows Font Cache Service
   Running Windows Management Instrumentation
   Running Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
   Running Windows Search
   Running Windows Update
   Running WLAN AutoConfig
   Running Workstation
   Running WSWNDA3100
   Stopped ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
   Stopped Adaptive Brightness
   Stopped Adobe Flash Player Update Service
   Stopped Application Identity
   Stopped Application Layer Gateway Service
   Stopped BitDefender Update Server v2
   Stopped BitLocker Drive Encryption Service
   Stopped Block Level Backup Engine Service
   Stopped Bluetooth Support Service
   Stopped Certificate Propagation
   Stopped COM+ System Application
   Stopped Credential Manager
   Stopped CyberLink Product - 2012/04/29 13:45:20
   Stopped Diagnostic System Host
   Stopped Disk Defragmenter
   Stopped Distributed Transaction Coordinator
   Stopped Encrypting File System (EFS)
   Stopped Fax
   Stopped Health Key and Certificate Management
   Stopped Interactive Services Detection
   Stopped Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
   Stopped KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
   Stopped Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
   Stopped Media Center Extender Service
   Stopped Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X64
   Stopped Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86
   Stopped Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64
   Stopped Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86
   Stopped Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
   Stopped Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
   Stopped Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
   Stopped Netlogon
   Stopped Network Access Protection Agent
   Stopped Parental Controls
   Stopped Performance Counter DLL Host
   Stopped Performance Logs & Alerts
   Stopped PnP-X IP Bus Enumerator
   Stopped PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
   Stopped Portable Device Enumerator Service
   Stopped Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
   Stopped Protected Storage
   Stopped Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
   Stopped Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
   Stopped Remote Access Connection Manager
   Stopped Remote Desktop Configuration
   Stopped Remote Desktop Services
   Stopped Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
   Stopped Remote Registry
   Stopped Routing and Remote Access
   Stopped Secondary Logon
   Stopped Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
   Stopped Smart Card
   Stopped Smart Card Removal Policy
   Stopped SNMP Trap
   Stopped Software Protection
   Stopped SPP Notification Service
   Stopped Tablet PC Input Service
   Stopped Telephony
   Stopped Thread Ordering Server
   Stopped TPM Base Services
   Stopped Virtual Disk
   Stopped Volume Shadow Copy
   Stopped WebClient
   Stopped Windows Activation Technologies Service
   Stopped Windows Biometric Service
   Stopped Windows CardSpace
   Stopped Windows Color System
   Stopped Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
   Stopped Windows Defender
   Stopped Windows Error Reporting Service
   Stopped Windows Event Collector
   Stopped Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
   Stopped Windows Installer
   Stopped Windows Media Center Receiver Service
   Stopped Windows Media Center Scheduler Service
   Stopped Windows Modules Installer
   Stopped Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
   Stopped Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
   Stopped Windows Time
   Stopped WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
   Stopped Wired AutoConfig
   Stopped WMI Performance Adapter
   Stopped WWAN AutoConfig
CPU
  AMD Processor
   Cores 1
   Threads 1
   Name AMD Processor
   Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
   Family F
   Extended Family 15
   Model 1
   Extended Model 1
   Stepping 2
   Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Fan Speed 684 RPM
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
     L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
    Core 0
     Core Speed 3612.5 MHz
     Multiplier x -1.0
      Thread 1
       APIC ID 0
  AMD Processor
   Cores 1
   Threads 1
   Name AMD Processor
   Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
   Family F
   Extended Family 15
   Model 1
   Extended Model 1
   Stepping 2
   Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Fan Speed 684 RPM
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
     L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
    Core 0
     Core Speed 3612.3 MHz
     Multiplier x -1.0
      Thread 1
       APIC ID 1
  AMD Processor
   Cores 1
   Threads 1
   Name AMD Processor
   Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
   Family F
   Extended Family 15
   Model 1
   Extended Model 1
   Stepping 2
   Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Fan Speed 684 RPM
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
     L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
    Core 0
     Core Speed 3612.6 MHz
     Multiplier x -1.0
      Thread 1
       APIC ID 2
  AMD Processor
   Cores 1
   Threads 1
   Name AMD Processor
   Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
   Family F
   Extended Family 15
   Model 1
   Extended Model 1
   Stepping 2
   Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Fan Speed 684 RPM
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
     L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
    Core 0
     Core Speed 3614.4 MHz
     Multiplier x -1.0
      Thread 1
       APIC ID 3
  AMD Processor
   Cores 1
   Threads 1
   Name AMD Processor
   Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
   Family F
   Extended Family 15
   Model 1
   Extended Model 1
   Stepping 2
   Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Fan Speed 684 RPM
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
     L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
    Core 0
     Core Speed 3612.8 MHz
     Multiplier x -1.0
      Thread 1
       APIC ID 4
  AMD Processor
   Cores 1
   Threads 1
   Name AMD Processor
   Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
   Family F
   Extended Family 15
   Model 1
   Extended Model 1
   Stepping 2
   Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Fan Speed 684 RPM
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
     L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
    Core 0
     Core Speed 3612.2 MHz
     Multiplier x -1.0
      Thread 1
       APIC ID 5
  AMD Processor
   Cores 1
   Threads 1
   Name AMD Processor
   Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
   Family F
   Extended Family 15
   Model 1
   Extended Model 1
   Stepping 2
   Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Fan Speed 684 RPM
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
     L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
    Core 0
     Core Speed 3612.3 MHz
     Multiplier x -1.0
      Thread 1
       APIC ID 6
  AMD Processor
   Cores 1
   Threads 1
   Name AMD Processor
   Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
   Family F
   Extended Family 15
   Model 1
   Extended Model 1
   Stepping 2
   Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Fan Speed 684 RPM
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
     L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
    Core 0
     Core Speed 3612.2 MHz
     Multiplier x -1.0
      Thread 1
       APIC ID 7
RAM
  Memory slots
   Total memory slots 4
   Used memory slots 2
   Free memory slots 2
  Memory
   Type DDR3
   Size 8192 MBytes
   Channels # Dual
   CAS# Latency (CL) 9 clocks
   RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) 11 clocks
   RAS# Precharge (tRP) 11 clocks
   Cycle Time (tRAS) 28 clocks
   Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 45 clocks
  Physical Memory
   Memory Usage 30 %
   Total Physical 7.95 GB
   Available Physical 5.54 GB
   Total Virtual 16 GB
   Available Virtual 13 GB
  SPD
   Number Of SPD Modules 2
    Slot #1
     Type DDR3
     Size 4096 MBytes
     Manufacturer G.Skill
     Max Bandwidth PC3-12800 (800 MHz)
     Part Number F3-1866C9-4GAB
     SPD Ext. EPP
      XMP--2
       Frequency
      XMP--2
       Frequency
      JEDEC #6
       Frequency 838.1 MHz
       CAS# Latency 11.0
       RAS# To CAS# 11
       RAS# Precharge 11
       tRAS 30
       tRC 41
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #5
       Frequency 761.9 MHz
       CAS# Latency 10.0
       RAS# To CAS# 10
       RAS# Precharge 10
       tRAS 27
       tRC 37
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #4
       Frequency 685.7 MHz
       CAS# Latency 9.0
       RAS# To CAS# 9
       RAS# Precharge 9
       tRAS 24
       tRC 33
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #3
       Frequency 609.5 MHz
       CAS# Latency 8.0
       RAS# To CAS# 8
       RAS# Precharge 8
       tRAS 22
       tRC 30
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #2
       Frequency 533.3 MHz
       CAS# Latency 7.0
       RAS# To CAS# 7
       RAS# Precharge 7
       tRAS 19
       tRC 26
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #1
       Frequency 457.1 MHz
       CAS# Latency 6.0
       RAS# To CAS# 6
       RAS# Precharge 6
       tRAS 16
       tRC 22
       Voltage 1.500 V
    Slot #2
     Type DDR3
     Size 4096 MBytes
     Manufacturer G.Skill
     Max Bandwidth PC3-12800 (800 MHz)
     Part Number F3-1866C9-4GAB
     SPD Ext. EPP
      XMP--2
       Frequency
      XMP--2
       Frequency
      JEDEC #6
       Frequency 838.1 MHz
       CAS# Latency 11.0
       RAS# To CAS# 11
       RAS# Precharge 11
       tRAS 30
       tRC 41
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #5
       Frequency 761.9 MHz
       CAS# Latency 10.0
       RAS# To CAS# 10
       RAS# Precharge 10
       tRAS 27
       tRC 37
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #4
       Frequency 685.7 MHz
       CAS# Latency 9.0
       RAS# To CAS# 9
       RAS# Precharge 9
       tRAS 24
       tRC 33
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #3
       Frequency 609.5 MHz
       CAS# Latency 8.0
       RAS# To CAS# 8
       RAS# Precharge 8
       tRAS 22
       tRC 30
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #2
       Frequency 533.3 MHz
       CAS# Latency 7.0
       RAS# To CAS# 7
       RAS# Precharge 7
       tRAS 19
       tRC 26
       Voltage 1.500 V
      JEDEC #1
       Frequency 457.1 MHz
       CAS# Latency 6.0
       RAS# To CAS# 6
       RAS# Precharge 6
       tRAS 16
       tRC 22
       Voltage 1.500 V
Motherboard
 Manufacturer ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
 Model SABERTOOTH 990FX (AM3r2)
 Version To be filled by O.E.M.
 Chipset Vendor ATI
 Chipset Model ID5A14
 Chipset Revision 02
 Southbridge Vendor AMD
 Southbridge Model SB850
 Southbridge Revision 40
 System Temperature 40 °C
  BIOS
   Brand American Megatrends Inc.
   Version 1102
   Date 03/12/2012
  Voltage
   +12V 11.681 V
   +5V 4.893 V
   CPU CORE 1.200 V
   VIN3 1.668 V
   VIN4 2.604 V
   +3.3V 3.132 V
   VIN6 0.576 V
   VIN7 1.536 V
   VIN8 1.668 V
  PCI Data
    Slot UNKNOWN
     Slot Type UNKNOWN
     Slot Usage In Use
     Bus Width Unknown
     Slot Designation J6B2
     Slot Number 0
    Slot UNKNOWN
     Slot Type UNKNOWN
     Slot Usage In Use
     Bus Width Unknown
     Slot Designation J6B1
     Slot Number 1
    Slot UNKNOWN
     Slot Type UNKNOWN
     Slot Usage In Use
     Bus Width Unknown
     Slot Designation J6D1
     Slot Number 2
Graphics
  Monitor
   Name SANYO LCD on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560
   Current Resolution 1024x768 pixels
   Work Resolution 1024x768 pixels
   State enabled, primary, output devices support
   Monitor Width 1024
   Monitor Height 768
   Monitor BPP 32 bits per pixel
   Monitor Frequency 60 Hz
   Device [URL="file://\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0"]\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0[/URL]
  GeForce GTX 560
   GPU GF114
   Device ID 10DE-1201
   Revision A2
   Subvendor EVGA (3842)
   Series GeForce GTX 500
   Current Performance Level Level 2
   Current GPU Clock 405 MHz
   Current Memory Clock 324 MHz
   Current Shader Clock 810 MHz
   Voltage 0.912 V
   Die Size 332 nm?
   Release Date May 17, 2011
   DirectX Support 11.0
   OpenGL Support 5.0
   Bus Interface PCI Express x16
   Temperature 31 °C
   ForceWare version 296.10
   BIOS Version 70.24.18.00.64
   ROPs 32
   Shaders 384 unified
   Memory Type GDDR5
   Physical Memory 2048 MB
   Virtual Memory 1792 MB
   Bus Width 64x4 (256 bit)
   Filtering Modes 16x Anisotropic
   Noise Level Moderate
   Max Power Draw 170 Watts
    Count of performance levels : 3
      Level 1 - "Default"
       GPU Clock 50 MHz
       Memory Clock 135 MHz
       Shader Clock 101 MHz
      Level 2 - "2D Desktop"
       GPU Clock 405 MHz
       Memory Clock 324 MHz
       Shader Clock 810 MHz
      Level 3 - "3D Applications"
       GPU Clock 865 MHz
       Memory Clock 2004 MHz
       Shader Clock 1730 MHz
  OpenGL
   Version 4.2.0
   Vendor NVIDIA Corporation
   Renderer GeForce GTX 560/PCIe/SSE2
   GLU Version 1.2.2.0 Microsoft Corporation
    Values
     GL_MAX_LIGHTS 8
     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE 16384
     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_STACK_DEPTH 10
    GL Extensions
     GL_ARB_base_instance
     GL_ARB_blend_func_extended
     GL_ARB_color_buffer_float
     GL_ARB_compatibility
     GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage
     GL_ARB_conservative_depth
     GL_ARB_copy_buffer
     GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float
     GL_ARB_depth_clamp
     GL_ARB_depth_texture
     GL_ARB_draw_buffers
     GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend
     GL_ARB_draw_indirect
     GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex
     GL_ARB_draw_instanced
     GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility
     GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location
     GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions
     GL_ARB_fragment_program
     GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow
     GL_ARB_fragment_shader
     GL_ARB_framebuffer_object
     GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB
     GL_ARB_geometry_shader4
     GL_ARB_get_program_binary
     GL_ARB_gpu_shader5
     GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64
     GL_ARB_half_float_pixel
     GL_ARB_half_float_vertex
     GL_ARB_imaging
     GL_ARB_instanced_arrays
     GL_ARB_internalformat_query
     GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment
     GL_ARB_map_buffer_range
     GL_ARB_multisample
     GL_ARB_multitexture
     GL_ARB_occlusion_query
     GL_ARB_occlusion_query2
     GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object
     GL_ARB_point_parameters
     GL_ARB_point_sprite
     GL_ARB_provoking_vertex
     GL_ARB_robustness
     GL_ARB_sample_shading
     GL_ARB_sampler_objects
     GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map
     GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects
     GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters
     GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding
     GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store
     GL_ARB_shader_objects
     GL_ARB_shader_precision
     GL_ARB_shader_subroutine
     GL_ARB_shading_language_100
     GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack
     GL_ARB_shading_language_include
     GL_ARB_shading_language_packing
     GL_ARB_shadow
     GL_ARB_sync
     GL_ARB_tessellation_shader
     GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp
     GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object
     GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32
     GL_ARB_texture_compression
     GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc
     GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc
     GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
     GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array
     GL_ARB_texture_env_add
     GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
     GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar
     GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
     GL_ARB_texture_float
     GL_ARB_texture_gather
     GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat
     GL_ARB_texture_multisample
     GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
     GL_ARB_texture_query_lod
     GL_ARB_texture_rectangle
     GL_ARB_texture_rg
     GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui
     GL_ARB_texture_storage
     GL_ARB_texture_swizzle
     GL_ARB_timer_query
     GL_ARB_transform_feedback2
     GL_ARB_transform_feedback3
     GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced
     GL_ARB_transpose_matrix
     GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object
     GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra
     GL_ARB_vertex_array_object
     GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit
     GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
     GL_ARB_vertex_program
     GL_ARB_vertex_shader
     GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev
     GL_ARB_viewport_array
     GL_ARB_window_pos
     GL_ATI_draw_buffers
     GL_ATI_texture_float
     GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once
     GL_S3_s3tc
     GL_EXT_texture_env_add
     GL_EXT_abgr
     GL_EXT_bgra
     GL_EXT_bindable_uniform
     GL_EXT_blend_color
     GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate
     GL_EXT_blend_func_separate
     GL_EXT_blend_minmax
     GL_EXT_blend_subtract
     GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
     GL_EXT_Cg_shader
     GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test
     GL_EXT_direct_state_access
     GL_EXT_draw_buffers2
     GL_EXT_draw_instanced
     GL_EXT_draw_range_elements
     GL_EXT_fog_coord
     GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit
     GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample
     GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats
     GL_EXT_framebuffer_object
     GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
     GL_EXT_geometry_shader4
     GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters
     GL_EXT_gpu_shader4
     GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays
     GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil
     GL_EXT_packed_float
     GL_EXT_packed_pixels
     GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object
     GL_EXT_point_parameters
     GL_EXT_provoking_vertex
     GL_EXT_rescale_normal
     GL_EXT_secondary_color
     GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects
     GL_EXT_separate_specular_color
     GL_EXT_shader_image_load_store
     GL_EXT_shadow_funcs
     GL_EXT_stencil_two_side
     GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
     GL_EXT_texture3D
     GL_EXT_texture_array
     GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object
     GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1
     GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc
     GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc
     GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
     GL_EXT_texture_cube_map
     GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp
     GL_EXT_texture_env_combine
     GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3
     GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
     GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888
     GL_EXT_texture_integer
     GL_EXT_texture_lod
     GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias
     GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp
     GL_EXT_texture_object
     GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent
     GL_EXT_texture_sRGB
     GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode
     GL_EXT_texture_storage
     GL_EXT_texture_swizzle
     GL_EXT_texture_type_2_10_10_10_REV
     GL_EXT_timer_query
     GL_EXT_transform_feedback2
     GL_EXT_vertex_array
     GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra
     GL_EXT_vertex_attrib_64bit
     GL_EXT_import_sync_object
     GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip
     GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat
     GL_KTX_buffer_region
     GL_NV_alpha_test
     GL_NV_blend_minmax
     GL_NV_blend_square
     GL_NV_complex_primitives
     GL_NV_conditional_render
     GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color
     GL_NV_copy_image
     GL_NV_depth_buffer_float
     GL_NV_depth_clamp
     GL_NV_explicit_multisample
     GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments
     GL_NV_fence
     GL_NV_float_buffer
     GL_NV_fog_distance
     GL_NV_fragdepth
     GL_NV_fragment_program
     GL_NV_fragment_program_option
     GL_NV_fragment_program2
     GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage
     GL_NV_geometry_shader4
     GL_NV_gpu_program4
     GL_NV_gpu_program4_1
     GL_NV_gpu_program5
     GL_NV_gpu_program_fp64
     GL_NV_gpu_shader5
     GL_NV_half_float
     GL_NV_light_max_exponent
     GL_NV_multisample_coverage
     GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint
     GL_NV_occlusion_query
     GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil
     GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object
     GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2
     GL_NV_path_rendering
     GL_NV_pixel_data_range
     GL_NV_point_sprite
     GL_NV_primitive_restart
     GL_NV_register_combiners
     GL_NV_register_combiners2
     GL_NV_shader_atomic_counters
     GL_NV_shader_buffer_load
     GL_NV_texgen_reflection
     GL_NV_texture_barrier
     GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc
     GL_NV_texture_env_combine4
     GL_NV_texture_expand_normal
     GL_NV_texture_lod_clamp
     GL_NV_texture_multisample
     GL_NV_texture_rectangle
     GL_NV_texture_shader
     GL_NV_texture_shader2
     GL_NV_texture_shader3
     GL_NV_transform_feedback
     GL_NV_transform_feedback2
     GL_NV_vertex_array_range
     GL_NV_vertex_array_range2
     GL_NV_vertex_attrib_integer_64bit
     GL_NV_vertex_buffer_unified_memory
     GL_NV_vertex_program
     GL_NV_vertex_program1_1
     GL_NV_vertex_program2
     GL_NV_vertex_program2_option
     GL_NV_vertex_program3
     GL_NVX_conditional_render
     GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info
     GL_OES_depth24
     GL_OES_depth32
     GL_OES_depth_texture
     GL_OES_element_index_uint
     GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap
     GL_OES_get_program_binary
     GL_OES_mapbuffer
     GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil
     GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8
     GL_OES_standard_derivatives
     GL_OES_texture_3D
     GL_OES_texture_float
     GL_OES_texture_float_linear
     GL_OES_texture_half_float
     GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear
     GL_OES_texture_npot
     GL_OES_vertex_array_object
     GL_OES_vertex_half_float
     GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap
     GL_SGIS_texture_lod
     GL_SGIX_depth_texture
     GL_SGIX_shadow
     GL_SUN_slice_accum
     GL_WIN_swap_hint
     WGL_EXT_swap_control
     GL_EXT_bgra
Hard Drives
  ST310005 24AS SATA Disk Device
   Manufacturer Seagate
   Form Factor 3.5"
   Heads 16
   Cylinders 16383
   SATA type SATA-II 3.0Gb/s
   Device type Fixed
   ATA Standard ATA8-ACS
   LBA Size 48-bit LBA
   Power On Count 396 times
   Power On Time 37.8 days
   Speed, Expressed in Revolutions Per Minute (rpm) 7200
   Features S.M.A.R.T., NCQ
   Transfer Mode SATA III
   Interface SATA
   Capacity 977GB
   Real size 1,000,204,886,016 bytes
   RAID Type None
    S.M.A.R.T
     01 Read Error Rate 119 (099 worst) Data 000D706662
     03 Spin-Up Time 100 (096) Data 0000000000
     04 Start/Stop Count 100 (100) Data 0000000193
     05 Reallocated Sectors Count 100 (100) Data 0000000002
     07 Seek Error Rate 075 (060) Data 0001C19109
     09 Power-On Hours (POH) 099 (099) Data 000000038C
     0A Spin Retry Count 100 (100) Data 0000000000
     0C Device Power Cycle Count 100 (100) Data 000000018C
     B4  100 (100) Data 0003B92BE1
     B7 SATA Downshift Error Count 100 (100) Data 0000000000
     B8 End-to-End error / IOEDC 100 (100) Data 0000000000
     BB Reported Uncorrectable Errors 100 (100) Data 0000000000
     BC Command Timeout 100 (099) Data 0000000001
     BD High Fly Writes (WDC) 100 (100) Data 0000000000
     BE Temperature Difference from 100 068 (064) Data 00201F0020
     C2 Temperature 032 (040) Data 0000000020
     C3 Hardware ECC Recovered 037 (029) Data 000D706662
     C4 Reallocation Event Count 100 (100) Data 0000000002
     C5 Current Pending Sector Count 100 (100) Data 0000000000
     C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count 100 (100) Data 0000000000
     C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count 200 (200) Data 0000000000
     Temperature 32 °C
     Temperature Range ok (less than 50 °C)
     Status Good
    Partition 0
     Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #0
     Size 100 MB
    Partition 1
     Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #1
     Disk Letter C:
     File System NTFS
     Volume Serial Number 56FD6C69
     Size 931GB
     Used Space 65GB (7%)
     Free Space 866GB (93%)
Optical Drives
  HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH14NS40 SATA CdRom Device
   Media Type DVD Writer
   Name HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH14NS40 SATA CdRom Device
   Availability Running/Full Power
   Capabilities Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
   Config Manager Error Code Device is working properly
   Config Manager User Config FALSE
   Drive E:
   Media Loaded TRUE
   SCSI Bus 2
   SCSI Logical Unit 0
   SCSI Port 2
   SCSI Target Id 0
   Status OK
  ASUS DRW-24B1ST   c SATA CdRom Device
   Media Type DVD Writer
   Name ASUS DRW-24B1ST   c SATA CdRom Device
   Availability Running/Full Power
   Capabilities Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
   Config Manager Error Code Device is working properly
   Config Manager User Config FALSE
   Drive D:
   Media Loaded FALSE
   SCSI Bus 1
   SCSI Logical Unit 0
   SCSI Port 2
   SCSI Target Id 0
   Status OK
  ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
   Media Type DVD-ROM
   Name ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
   Availability Running/Full Power
   Capabilities Random Access, Supports Removable Media
   Config Manager Error Code Device is working properly
   Config Manager User Config FALSE
   Drive F:
   Media Loaded FALSE
   SCSI Bus 0
   SCSI Logical Unit 0
   SCSI Port 3
   SCSI Target Id 0
   Status OK
Audio
  Sound Cards
   NVIDIA High Definition Audio
   NVIDIA High Definition Audio
   NVIDIA High Definition Audio
   NVIDIA High Definition Audio
   Realtek High Definition Audio
  Playback Devices
   SANYO LCD-1 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio) (default)
   Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
   Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Speaker Configuration
   Speaker type Stereo
Peripherals
  HID Keyboard Device
   Device Kind Keyboard
   Device Name HID Keyboard Device
   Vendor Unknown
   Location USB Input Device
    Driver
     Date 6-21-2006
     Version 6.1.7601.17514
     File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
     File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
  HID-compliant mouse
   Device Kind Mouse
   Device Name HID-compliant mouse
   Vendor Unknown
   Location USB Input Device
    Driver
     Date 6-21-2006
     Version 6.1.7600.16385
     File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
     File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
  Disk drive
   Device Kind USB storage
   Device Name Disk drive
   Vendor SEAGATE
   Comment Seagate GoFlex Desk USB Device
   Location USB Mass Storage Device
    Driver
     Date 6-21-2006
     Version 6.1.7600.16385
     File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
  Printers
    Fax
     Printer Port SHRFAX:
     Print Processor winprint
     Availability Always
     Priority 1
     Duplex None
     Print Quality 200 * 200 dpi Monochrome
     Status Unknown
      Driver
       Driver Name Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (v4.00)
       Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\FXSDRV.DLL
    Microsoft XPS Document Writer (Default Printer)
     Printer Port XPSPort:
     Print Processor winprint
     Availability Always
     Priority 1
     Duplex None
     Print Quality 600 * 600 dpi Color
     Status Unknown
      Driver
       Driver Name Microsoft XPS Document Writer (v6.00)
       Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\mxdwdrv.dll
Network
 You are connected to the internet
 Connected through NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
 IP Address 192.168.1.7
 Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
 Gateway server 192.168.1.1
 Preferred DNS server 192.168.1.1
 DHCP Enabled
 DHCP server 192.168.1.1
 External IP Address 67.239.107.175
 Adapter Type IEEE 802.11 wireless
 NetBIOS over TCP/IP Enabled via DHCP
 NETBIOS Node Type Hybrid node
 Link Speed 0 kbps
  Computer Name
   NetBIOS Name WAYNE-PC
   DNS Name Wayne-PC
   Domain Name Wayne-PC
  Remote Desktop
    Console
     State Active
     Domain Wayne-PC
  WinInet Info
   LAN Connection
   Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
   Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
  Wi-Fi Info
   Using native Wi-Fi API version 2
   Available access points count 1
    Wi-Fi (NativeWIFI Default Profile)
     SSID NativeWIFI Default Profile
     Name No name
     Signal Strength/Quality 0
     Security Enabled
     State The interface is connected to a network
     Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
     Network Connectible
     Network Flags There is a profile for this network
     Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
     Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
  WinHTTPInfo
   WinHTTPSessionProxyType No proxy
   Session Proxy
   Session Proxy Bypass
   Connect Retries 5
   Connect Timeout 60000
   HTTP Version HTTP 1.1
   Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers INFINITE
   Max Connects Per Servers INFINITE
   Max HTTP automatic redirects 10
   Max HTTP status continue 10
   Send Timeout 30000
   IEProxy Auto Detect No
   IEProxy Auto Config
   IEProxy
   IEProxy Bypass
   Default Proxy Config Access Type No proxy
   Default Config Proxy
   Default Config Proxy Bypass
  Sharing and Discovery
   Network Discovery Enabled
   File and Printer Sharing Enabled
   Simple File Sharing Enabled
   Administrative Shares Enabled
  Adapters List
    NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
     IP Address 192.168.1.7
     Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
     Gateway server 192.168.1.1
    Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
     IP Address 0.0.0.0
     Subnet mask 0.0.0.0
     Gateway server 0.0.0.0
  Network Shares
   Users C:\Users
  Current TCP Connections
    C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (5436)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50373 ESTABLISHED    Remote    216.137.39.158:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
    C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (8268)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50346 ESTABLISHED    Remote    108.171.164.204:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50348 ESTABLISHED    Remote    83.145.197.2:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50349 ESTABLISHED    Remote    108.171.164.204:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50350 ESTABLISHED    Remote    108.171.164.204:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50351 ESTABLISHED    Remote    108.171.164.204:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50352 ESTABLISHED    Remote    108.171.164.204:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50354 ESTABLISHED    Remote    96.7.191.139:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50355 ESTABLISHED    Remote    216.137.39.158:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50356 ESTABLISHED    Remote    216.137.39.158:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50357 ESTABLISHED    Remote    216.137.39.158:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50358 ESTABLISHED    Remote    216.137.39.158:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50359 ESTABLISHED    Remote    216.137.39.158:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50360 ESTABLISHED    Remote    216.137.39.158:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50361 ESTABLISHED    Remote    184.28.161.55:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50362 ESTABLISHED    Remote    184.28.161.55:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50364 ESTABLISHED    Remote    76.7.245.202:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50366 ESTABLISHED    Remote    72.246.166.110:443 (Querying... )   (HTTPS)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50367 ESTABLISHED    Remote    184.28.161.55:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50371 ESTABLISHED    Remote    184.28.161.55:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50305 ESTABLISHED    Remote    74.125.227.33:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50377 ESTABLISHED    Remote    216.137.39.116:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50306 ESTABLISHED    Remote    74.125.227.33:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50309 ESTABLISHED    Remote    173.194.64.95:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50317 ESTABLISHED    Remote    69.171.228.70:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50318 ESTABLISHED    Remote    69.171.228.70:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50323 ESTABLISHED    Remote    184.84.255.65:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50387 CLOSE-WAIT    Remote    67.228.57.82:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50389 ESTABLISHED    Remote    74.125.227.58:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50390 ESTABLISHED    Remote    74.125.227.58:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50391 CLOSE-WAIT    Remote    72.21.81.253:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50392 CLOSE-WAIT    Remote    72.21.81.253:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50345 ESTABLISHED    Remote    108.171.164.204:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50394 CLOSE-WAIT    Remote    64.34.161.89:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50395 ESTABLISHED    Remote    50.16.251.247:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50396 ESTABLISHED    Remote    50.16.251.247:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50397 ESTABLISHED    Remote    50.16.245.155:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50398 ESTABLISHED    Remote    50.16.245.155:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50399 ESTABLISHED    Remote    173.194.64.95:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50400 ESTABLISHED    Remote    173.194.64.95:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50401 ESTABLISHED    Remote    67.228.57.82:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50402 ESTABLISHED    Remote    72.247.112.74:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50403 ESTABLISHED    Remote    72.247.112.74:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50404 ESTABLISHED    Remote    68.67.151.116:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50405 ESTABLISHED    Remote    68.67.151.116:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50406 SYN-SENT    Remote    74.125.227.59:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50407 ESTABLISHED    Remote    74.125.227.59:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
    C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Origin.exe (4024)
     Local    127.0.0.1:3216 LISTEN
     Local    192.168.1.7:49214 ESTABLISHED    Remote    23.21.54.21:5222 (Querying... )  
     Local    192.168.1.7:50385 ESTABLISHED    Remote    107.22.237.84:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
    System Process
     Local    192.168.1.7:50393 TIME-WAIT    Remote    64.34.161.89:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50331 TIME-WAIT    Remote    66.211.50.200:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50293 TIME-WAIT    Remote    74.125.227.47:443 (Querying... )   (HTTPS)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50291 TIME-WAIT    Remote    74.125.227.107:443 (Querying... )   (HTTPS)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50286 TIME-WAIT    Remote    74.125.227.50:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50285 TIME-WAIT    Remote    74.125.227.50:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    127.0.0.1:5357 TIME-WAIT    Remote    127.0.0.1:50282 (Querying... )  
     Local    192.168.1.7:50307 TIME-WAIT    Remote    74.125.227.58:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50339 TIME-WAIT    Remote    64.4.21.39:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50378 TIME-WAIT    Remote    157.56.51.124:443 (Querying... )   (HTTPS)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50379 TIME-WAIT    Remote    65.52.98.190:443 (Querying... )   (HTTPS)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50383 TIME-WAIT    Remote    199.7.54.72:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50384 TIME-WAIT    Remote    65.55.184.62:443 (Querying... )   (HTTPS)
    System Process
     Local    0.0.0.0:445 (Windows shares) LISTEN
     Local    0.0.0.0:2869 LISTEN
     Local    0.0.0.0:5357 LISTEN
     Local    0.0.0.0:10243 LISTEN
     Local    192.168.1.7:139 (NetBIOS session service) LISTEN
     Local    127.0.0.1:3939 LISTEN
    daemonu.exe (5196)
     Local    127.0.0.1:2559 LISTEN
    lsass.exe (876)
     Local    0.0.0.0:49155 LISTEN
    safeboxservice.exe (2820)
     Local    0.0.0.0:51099 LISTEN
    services.exe (868)
     Local    0.0.0.0:49156 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (1332)
     Local    0.0.0.0:135 (DCE) LISTEN
    svchost.exe (1492)
     Local    0.0.0.0:49153 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (1560)
     Local    0.0.0.0:49154 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (3256)
     Local    0.0.0.0:49157 LISTEN
    updatesrv.exe (2624)
     Local    0.0.0.0:48752 LISTEN
    vsserv.exe (140)
     Local    192.168.1.7:50334 ESTABLISHED    Remote    50.23.91.250:80 (Querying... )   (HTTP)
     Local    0.0.0.0:24961 LISTEN
     Local    0.0.0.0:27827 LISTEN
     Local    0.0.0.0:38928 LISTEN
     Local    0.0.0.0:55555 LISTEN
     Local    0.0.0.0:57322 LISTEN
     Local    0.0.0.0:65046 LISTEN
    wininit.exe (756)
     Local    0.0.0.0:49152 LISTEN
    wmpnetwk.exe (4468)
     Local    0.0.0.0:554 LISTEN
```


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*File Hippo* is a very reputable site that does not have any spyware or malware. Many software companies put their free versions on this page to download and not on their page. Including Piriform - Download CCleaner, Defraggler, Recuva, Speccy - Millions of users worldwide! and many others.
Freezing is usually caused by overheating and a failing or underpowered *P*ower *S*upply *U*nit. Since you have a clean computer and you have good fans. It might be your *PSU*, what is the *make and model # and Wattage* of the PSU? Boot into *Setup *(Bios) to *PC Health *and report the *Temperatures *and the *+12V* line of the *PSU*. 
You also say you installed Windows from an Image. The Image could be damaged or missing files. Try using a Windows DVD.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

TEMP
CPU: +104.0 F/ +40.0C
MOTHERBOARD: +86.0F/ +30.0C

VOLTAGE
CPU: 1.248V
3.3V: 3.336V
5V: 4.992V
12V: 12.046V

CURRENT CPU SPEED
3600 MHz

Target CPU SPEED
3600 MHz

CURRENT MEMORY FREQUENCY
1866 MHz

CURRENT HT LINK SPEED
2200 MHz

CURRENT NB FREQUENCY
2200 MHZ

PSU
SeaSonic - M12 II Bronze Modular 12CM FAN SERIES - 80 PLUS BRONZE. 850W ATX12V. MODEL: M12II-850Bronze (SS-850AM Active PFC F3). Dimension L 160 X W 150 X H 86 mm. Input Voltage 1000240~ (90-264V~). DC OUTPUT VOLTAGE +3.3V, +5V, +12V, +5Vsb.


----------



## SACViper (Jan 1, 2012)

I think you should use windows 7 professional. Windows 7 Home editions (premium) does not support 8 core 64 bit computing.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your PSU looks good, but if the HDD and RAM test fine, then the PSU would be the next probable cause for your problem. You can also try wiping your drive and loading Windows from a DVD instead of an Image.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

SACViper said:


> I think you should use windows 7 professional. Windows 7 Home editions (premium) does not support 8 core 64 bit computing.


I'm not all too sure you know what your talking about.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Your PSU looks good, but if the HDD and RAM test fine, then the PSU would be the next probable cause for your problem. You can also try wiping your drive and loading Windows from a DVD instead of an Image.


I'll try that soon. Wiping the hdd with one pass takes nearly all night with a 1,000 GBs.. But I'll see what I can do soon enough. Thank you.


----------



## SACViper (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you using windows 7 Home Premium?. If you are then you need to remove it and use windows 7 Professional. Because windows 7 home premium support only single CPU, and yours is quad core cpu. Only windows 7 version you can run on your machine is Pro, Enterprise, Ultimate.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

SACViper said:


> Are you using windows 7 Home Premium?. If you are then you need to remove it and use windows 7 Professional. Because windows 7 home premium support only single CPU, and yours is quad core cpu. Only windows 7 version you can run on your machine is Pro, Enterprise, Ultimate.


Wheres your source that states I can't use my cpu with windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

EarnestMuse said:


> agree


With what ?

I just upgraded to pro and its just like the same damn thing. I knew it was a risk. I took it anyway didn't help one bit. Still freezing up. No crashing just freezing.


----------



## SACViper (Jan 1, 2012)

You will find comparison of different windows 7 version. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7_editions#section_6


----------



## SACViper (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello your RAM latency is too high. Test your pc with another RAM. Check bios if the RAM clock speed settings are set.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

SACViper said:


> Hello your RAM latency is too high. Test your pc with another RAM. Check bios if the RAM clock speed settings are set.


Yeah. Just like you said pro would help. 

Right.

My Memory settings are fine. My BIOS is fully updated. These freezes are totally uncalled for.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I restored Windows 7 once again. And its worse now.

*Problem signature:
*Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033
*Additional information about the problem:
*BCCode: d1
BCP1: FFFFFA80288C56C8
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000001
BCP4: FFFFF880046E939F
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1
*Files that help describe the problem:
*C:\Windows\Minidump\052012-13681-01.dmp
C:\Users\Wayne\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-41745-0.sysdata.xml
*Read our privacy statement online:
*Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows
If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Copy this C:\Windows\Minidump\*052012-13681-01.dmp* to your Desktop and upload it please.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

satrow said:


> Copy this C:\Windows\Minidump\*052012-13681-01.dmp* to your Desktop and upload it please.


There you go.

I'm also having trouble with the pc doing anything correctly. Not sure whats going on. Ever since I built it.. Its been a pain in my neck. I feel like it always gets worse and never better and nobody can seem to help me. 

It cant even rate my hardware anymore.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

satrow said:


> Copy this C:\Windows\Minidump\*052012-13681-01.dmp* to your Desktop and upload it please.


Are you coming back ?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't like to make posts when I'm tired or feeling rushed, it's often better to sleep and return to look at a thread afresh.

*scmndisp.sys* Netgear Neutral Wireless Solution Support Home Page <--- *1/17/2007*, update it.
*bcmwlhigh664.sys* Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver WNDA3100 Model Downloads | Broadcom <--- *11/6/2009*, update it.
*bdvedisk.sys* Bitdefender AntiVirus driver Support: Support Center <--- *1/19/2010*, uninstall BitDefender completely during testing, install MSE instead, if BD has a firewall element, ensure the built-in Windows firewall is enabled.

*ElbyCDIO.sys* 12/16/2010
*VClone.sys* 1/15/2011
Uninstall the above and any other CD/DVD emulation software, I think MagicISO Freeware MagicISO Virtual CD/DVD-ROM(MagicDisc) Overview may be the least likely to be problematic, install it if you really need a virtual drive during testing.

*AODDriver2.sys* AMD Overdrive; also in EasyTune6 for Gigabyte motherboard Downloads <--- some versions of this driver have been problematic for some, uninstall whatever motherboard/overclocking software that installed this.

3rd party drivers loaded:


> scmndisp.sys	1/17/2007 08:48:03
> bcmwlhigh664.sys	11/6/2009 01:27:07
> bdvedisk.sys	1/19/2010 16:45:31
> amdxata.sys	3/19/2010 17:18:18
> ...


I think the dump points to a *bad driver affecting the USB subsystem*:

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa80288c56c8, 2, 1, fffff880046e939f}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+4b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80288c56c8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff880046e939f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800032c6100
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800032c61c0
 fffffa80288c56c8 Nonpaged pool

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+4b
fffff880`046e939f 48217908        and     qword ptr [rcx+8],rdi

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800333f940 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800333f940)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000fde2f236 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80288c56c0
rdx=fffffa800869d1a0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff880046e939f rsp=fffff8800333fad0 rbp=fffffa800869d050
 r8=00000000ffffffff  r9=fffffa800869d1a0 r10=fffffa800869d1a0
r11=fffffa800869d1a0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+0x4b:
fffff880`046e939f 48217908        and     qword ptr [rcx+8],rdi ds:fffffa80`288c56c8=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003096769 to fffff800030971c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0333f7f8 fffff800`03096769 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`288c56c8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0333f800 fffff800`030953e0 : fffffa80`0c0d9ac0 fffffa80`093fe258 fffff880`063bd180 fffffa80`0869dba0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0333f940 fffff880`046e939f : fffffa80`0869d1a0 fffffa80`0869d1a0 fffffa80`0869d050 00000000`ffffffff : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0333fad0 fffff880`046e5acd : fffffa80`0bdfe010 fffffa80`0869d1a0 fffffa80`0869dba0 fffffa80`0869d1a0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+0x4b
fffff880`0333fb00 fffff880`046d6f89 : fffffa80`0869d050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0869db02 fffffa80`0869dba0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbDoneDpc_Worker+0x3ad
fffff880`0333fb60 fffff800`030a18fc : fffff880`03317180 fffffa80`0869dba0 fffffa80`0869dbb8 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`0333fb90 fffff800`0308eeca : fffff880`03317180 fffff880`033220c0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`046d6db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`0333fc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03340000 fffff880`0333a000 fffff880`0333fc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+4b
fffff880`046e939f 48217908        and     qword ptr [rcx+8],rdi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+4b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

IMAGE_NAME:  USBPORT.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d8c0c08

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+4b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+4b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Windows 7 madness. - YouTube


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

My only suggestion to your video reply is to use a tripod in future.

Did you read and put into effect any of the items mentioned in my previous reply?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

satrow said:


> My only suggestion to your video reply is to use a tripod in future.
> 
> Did you read and put into effect any of the items mentioned in my previous reply?


Hard at work, trying. I'm trying to think here.

1) Could the amd 8-core hotfixes break my OS ?
2) Could re-installing my videocard driver without uninstalling with revo break my OS.
3) Could setting all my items in the bios to AUTO break my OS ?
4) Could I have (2) videocard drivers installed?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

1-3) Your OS already looks pretty broken to me.
4) Can you get into Device Manager to check? What's the history on this install, how many different graphics drivers has it had?

Update/uninstall the items I mentioned at the top of #21. Any difference?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

satrow said:


> 1-3) Your OS already looks pretty broken to me.
> 4) Can you get into Device Manager to check? What's the history on this install, how many different graphics drivers has it had?
> 
> Update/uninstall the items I mentioned at the top of #21. Any difference?


I've been very busy working and trying to fix this thing.

_I've got the freezing to stop._

_Now all it does is lag on boot up. Like malewarebytes takes 5mins to load and the icons on the desktop turn blank, when my netgear wifi driver connects to the internet. _


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

_Some_ progress is better than none 

Can you carefully go through these steps to collect some solid info on your system: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html and attach the resulting zip please?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

satrow said:


> _Some_ progress is better than none
> 
> Can you carefully go through these steps to collect some solid info on your system: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html and attach the resulting zip please?


 
I hope the zip files are there.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If I'm reading the logs correctly, there are several potential causes for freezes and crashes.

You _may_ be running both AVG and MSE, if you are *uninstall AVG* and then use the AVG Remover to ensure it's all gone: Download tools and utilities | AVG UK once rebooted, check that the built-in Windows firewall is active.

I see several entries for what looks like ASUS 'utilities' installed, some of these are implicated in causing crashes, can you uninstall any that are not strictly needed?

You have software for virtual drives installed, these often conflict with real devices and drivers, can you uninstall them fully?

Tweaking software can cause more harm than good sometimes, can you check what the PCPitstop software has changed please?

The collection did not include any BSOD dumps, yet I see that there was a BSOD a few days ago, please check that you are not cleaning out all the useful troubleshooting data by over zealous use of CCleaner, for example.

The files collected did not include Autoruns, can you revisit the sticky and run that and attach the zipped .arn file.

Did you see the following in your PerfMon report?


> Symptom: A service is reported as having an unexpected error code
> Cause: One or more services has failed. The service did not stop gracefully, suggesting the service may have crashed or one of its components stopped in an unsupported way.
> Details: Service exited with code not equal to 0 or 1077
> Resolution: Restart the service
> ...


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

satrow said:


> If I'm reading the logs correctly, there are several potential causes for freezes and crashes.
> 
> You _may_ be running both AVG and MSE, if you are *uninstall AVG* and then use the AVG Remover to ensure it's all gone: Download tools and utilities | AVG UK once rebooted, check that the built-in Windows firewall is active.
> 
> ...


I've done a system restore to before I tweaked out this computer. Its like 42% more stable then once before.


----------

